# ANOTHER... HARD APPLE CIDER



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2008)

Same old recipe....New batch....

~~~~~~~~~~HARD APPLE</span> CIDER</span>~~~~~~~~~~~~~

- 6 gallons Apple</span> [Cider] Juice [S.G. 1.050]
- 7 12 oz cans frozen Apple</span> Juice Concentrate
*This brought the S.G. to 1.062 [NO SUGAR]
- 6½ Campden tables
- 1½ tsp Ascorbic Acid
- 3 tsp Acid Blend
- 3 tsp Liquid Tannin

Tomorrow will add:

- 3 tsp Pectic Enzyme
- 6 tsp Yeast Nutrient 
- 3 tsp Yeast Energizer
- Lalvin K1-v1116

The Cider [Juice] just says 'Apples' for the ingredient.....
Also the label says Product of USA










Now...the frozen Old Orchard Concentrate says...Product of Argentina, Chile, China, Poland and USA..The cans from WalMart says...Argentina, China or Germany......






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 10, 2008)

I have never done a hard cider NW. May just have to give this one ago


----------



## wctisue (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting.


Can you describe the finished taste? How long will it be till this is ready to bottle?


Thanks,


Wayne


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

I think I am gonna have to try this soon myself. NW, is that the recommended tannin per instructions on the tannin as I have powdered tannin so it will be different and need to know what to decrease or increase by.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2008)

The finished taste is like....ah...like....Sparkling Apple Cider....It's very refreshing served cold in the summer ...or..yesterday...anytime.

We bottle in about 8 weeks and when it is fairly clear. Do not add any Sorbate or Sulfites near the end of fermentaion or at bottling...It will inhibit the carbonation....Some people sweeten, but I don't know how to do that...Ours turns out fairly dry.

We carbonate[prime] with Corn Sugar like beer...[some prime with another can of frozen apple juice] We have not tried that.....Then, bottle in beer bottles. It only takes a couple weeks to carbonate at room temperature. We use between ¾ to 1¼ cups of corn sugar dissolved in a small amount of warm water.....Stir while bottling.....

*There is a small amount of residue on the bottom of the bottles...So, you pour all at once into a glass and enjoy. Clean bottles after use for easier clean up.

The Liquid Tannin I think is the same as the powdered form....I use both, but find the liquid mixes in easier. I use between 3-4 tsp. per batch.

It is a very simple drink...easy to make....and if you shop when aopple juice is on sale it is very inexpensive. Apple juice is at it cheapest this time of the year. I got this juice 2 gallons for $5...The frozen apple juice was also on sale...and yeast, corn sugar, etc. is cheap. We will get 65 to 70 [12oz] bottles out of this batch. It came to a tad over 6½ gallons.

Mix up a batch and enjoy.
Post your ventures.


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## swillologist (Dec 10, 2008)

NW are you making apple jack or sparling cider? My recipe has you freeze the hard cider. Then skim the slush off of the top because that is mostly water anyway. That is what they call hard cider or apple jack.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

Will do, Ill start the gathering this weekend.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2008)

swillologist said:


> NW are you making apple jack or sparling cider? My recipe has you freeze the hard cider. Then skim the slush off of the top because that is mostly water anyway. That is what they call hard cider or apple jack.



This fall when I was juicing apples at the end I made a few gallons of just plain apple wine....it is about ready to bottle...and...
I am debating....
Sparkling Apple Wine....
or....
Apple Jack???????

They say it doesn't taste very good, but has a real kick to it....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2008)

The whole house smells of apples....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2008)

I have some apple jack that a friends friend made and gave me some, it makes gasoline taste smooth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have been debating whether to use this to boost up a sweet wine someday.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks great!! I think I NEED to try that. 


Can you use the caps in George's store on used Budwizer bottles? Anyone?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't use beer caps on a twist top bottle. Do you have twist-top bottles or the pop off ones( You need those for the crown caps).


I agree- the apple jack is far from smooth Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2008)

I was really expecting something that had some apple flavor left to it and almost choked when I took a swig!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, but it has a heck of a kick to it doesn't it Wade?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2008)

Knock your socks off kick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 22, 2008)

The Cider had quit fermenting, so got racked and topped up today....


----------



## K&GB (Dec 22, 2008)

Mmmmm, looks good. Are you planning to hit it with Super Kleer or let it clearon its own? How does it taste uncarbonated?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 22, 2008)

It is coming along nicely now NW.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 22, 2008)

It will get carbonated.....It has a good apple flavor....

Might use Super-Kleer, most likey not. The Cider tends to get a little hazy when you add the priming corn sugar....as well, we like to not to strip any of the left over yeast needed to carbonate.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2009)

This Cider has been nice and clear....so figured we bottle it today [being as it's raining pretty heavily outside....and will soon freeze over]

Added 1¼ Cups of Corn [Priming] Sugar so it will get a little fizz....






Used our 'Old Timer' capper....







It was patented in 1920...and well used...






Am sure there are some stories behind this one... 






And, now to wait for the fizz......


----------



## K&GB (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job there!


----------

